# Grana (Psyren) vs. Juubi Jinchuuriki



## Nikushimi (May 22, 2014)

*Location:* Astral Nova
*Distance:* 100m
*Knowledge:* Full
*Conditions/Restrictions:*
-The Juubi is completely inside its Jinchuuriki; no Shinju tree or external Juubi to fire Quad-damas.
-Speed equalized.
-Assume Grana can detect Madara's "Limbo" shit with his Trance.
-Grana is in peak condition for both fights.

*Match 1:* Juubi Obito
*Match 2:* One-Eyed Rinnegan Juubi Madara


----------



## Tom Servo (May 22, 2014)

Has Psyren really got that big of a power-up recently?

Last I heard Naruto Top Tiers could hang with Toriko now.


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 22, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Last I heard Naruto Top Tiers could hang with Toriko now.



If by hanging with Toriko you mean murdered,yes  i agree.


----------



## TehChron (May 22, 2014)

Psyren top tiers have been hanging around planetary for awhile, actually

Below that are the continental Frederica and the like


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 22, 2014)

continental?

thought it was country+ according to Zenath


----------



## Tom Servo (May 22, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> If by hanging with Toriko you mean murdered,yes  i agree.



Sub-Relitivistic speed,  and Large Planet level DC last I checked.... they don't exactly get murdered anymore.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 22, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Has Psyren really got that big of a power-up recently?
> 
> Last I heard Naruto Top Tiers could hang with Toriko now.



Top tiers from Naruto can hang with anybody in Toriko save top tiers (Acacia, Disciples, Joa, etc). They get absolutely stomped by them.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (May 22, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Sub-Relitivistic speed,  and Large Planet level DC last I checked.... they don't exactly get murdered anymore.



Large planet level?

What the fuck?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 22, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Large planet level?
> 
> What the fuck?



If he's talking about Toriko he's right. If he's talking about Naruto he's delusional.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 22, 2014)

is he talking about Toriko?


----------



## Nep Heart (May 22, 2014)

Pretty sure the large planet level thing is bullshit... not that most of the Nardo calcs aren't to begin with.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (May 22, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> Pretty sure the large planet level thing is bullshit... not that most of the Nardo calcs aren't to begin with.



Tree roots brah..

Tree roots


----------



## Nikushimi (May 22, 2014)

Anyone using "planet-level" in the context of anything Naruto related needs to get the fuck out.

And the only "planet-level" entity in Psyren is Quat Nevas.

Frederica isn't anywhere near country or continent-level, either.

Now that all that's out of the way, let's actually fucking talk about Grana versus the Juubi Jins.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 22, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> is he talking about Toriko?



I'm not sure.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 22, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> Pretty sure the large planet level thing is bullshit... not that most of the Nardo calcs aren't to begin with.



I'm not asking no one to do anything with this post because that could come off as snobbish but man how i wish naruto calcs would get in order. I feel like i'm cheating when i brag about something the verse really can't do lol.


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 22, 2014)

Pretty sure Psyen is stronger than Naruto. Juubi isn't planetary...


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 22, 2014)

If you know a problem with a calc, then bring it up, maybe?


----------



## Chad (May 22, 2014)

Hagoromo is small planet level.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 22, 2014)

Hagoromo is small planet level.


----------



## Byrd (May 22, 2014)

If anyone has problems with the calcs, bring it up in the blogs


----------



## Tom Servo (May 22, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> If he's talking about Toriko he's right. If he's talking about Naruto he's delusional.



Again it was last I checked and it has something to do with flutter's calc


----------



## TheForgottenPen (May 22, 2014)

Nardo Planet level DC is bullshit


----------



## LineageCold (May 22, 2014)

Miroku & grana has some pretty impressive feats together. Although any juubi jin can take this match handily if I'm not forgetting something.


Also, people are still bitching about Naruto calcs? If you got a problem with it, go debunk instead of bitching about it in a thread.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (May 22, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Miroku & grana has some pretty impressive feats together. Although any juubi jin can take this match handily if I'm not forgetting something.
> 
> 
> Also, people are still bitching about Naruto calcs? If you got a problem with it, go debunk instead of bitching about it in a thread.



No one's bitching about fucking calcs, chill.

Its just that theres no planet level attacks in Naruto, nor is there anything closely resembled to one.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 22, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> nor is there anything closely resembled to one.



so you're saying that creating a moon is not a small planet level feat?


----------



## Nep Heart (May 22, 2014)

I am sure it most likely has to do with Flutter's faulty "Jupiter-sized" Nardo calc using a damn tree for scaling, which isn't even consistent between panels, but tbh... there is such excess revisions and stacking of HST calcs by the Cancerdome that it really brings such things into question if this is just a jerkcircle calc race in the whole grand scheme of themes concerning the Cancerdome. Particularly for Nardo, which people like Flutter have flipped out on if you dare bring them into question. Most of us don't usually bring this up because we've lost track of all the hundreds of revisions and the fact we're content Nardo can still be used as Method of Test.

 ... Anyway, with that said, what are Grana's abilities and durability at?


----------



## TheForgottenPen (May 22, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> so you're saying that creating a moon is not a small planet level feat?



Isn't that just moon level then?


----------



## LineageCold (May 22, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> No one's bitching about fucking calcs, chill.
> 
> Its just that theres no* planet level *attacks in Naruto, nor is there anything closely resembled to one.




What? I never stated anybody in Naruto has Planet level DC.

I was referring to the nitpicking through the first page (tree roots etc)


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 22, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Isn't that just moon level then?



which is the same thing?


----------



## TheForgottenPen (May 22, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> What? I never stated anybody in Naruto has Planet level DC.
> 
> I was referring to the nitpicking through the first page (tree roots etc)



We were talking about  godzillafan's statement that Naruto has planet level DC. The tree roots thing means nothing to little right now


----------



## TheForgottenPen (May 22, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> which is the same thing?



Is it? Are we now classifying moon level stuff for "small planet" now? I know I'm new, but I've seen moon level on the wiki before it was trashed


----------



## Nep Heart (May 22, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> which is the same thing?



 Not at all, Small Planet Level starts at 433 exatons, Moon Level is below that all the way down to 29.5 exatons. Last time I've checked, the moon creation feat was slightly above 1 zettaton.


----------



## LineageCold (May 22, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> We were talking about*  godzillafan's statement* that Naruto has planet level DC. The tree roots thing means nothing to little right now



Oh, my bad man, I thought you were referring that to me.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (May 22, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Oh, my bad man, I thought you were referring that to me.



nah man. It's cool


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 22, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Is it? Are we now classifying moon level stuff for "small planet" now? I know I'm new, but I've seen moon level on the wiki before it was trashed



depends on the "moon level stuff"

Piccolo's moon feat is small planet level f.e.

should have used "in this case" there


----------



## Regicide (May 22, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> I am sure it most likely has to do with Flutter's faulty "Jupiter-sized" Nardo calc using a damn tree for scaling, which isn't even consistent between panels, but tbh... there is such excess revisions and stacking of HST calcs by the Cancerdome that it really brings such things into question if this is just a jerkcircle calc race in the whole grand scheme of themes concerning the Cancerdome. Particularly for Nardo, which people like Flutter have flipped out on if you dare bring them into question. Most of us don't usually bring this up because we've lost track of all the hundreds of revisions and the fact we're content Nardo can still be used as Method of Test.


Not that the whole process behind the planet size and everything else that comes with it isn't a massive clusterfuck..

But it's sort of pointless complaining about it if you don't feel like doing anything about it.


----------



## Nep Heart (May 22, 2014)

Regicide, that's only tempting fate. Just look at what happened in early 2013 when people said they needed a new member to come in a spice up the place and then I came in, even helping upgrade Touhou in the process. You underestimate me.


----------



## Regicide (May 22, 2014)

Get to it then.


----------



## Nep Heart (May 22, 2014)

@Regicide: I'll probably be free by summer after I get all the other stuff I've been busy with and can finally get another vacation, and then I'll get to trying to debunk the God Equinophile's inflated calc. I got more than OBD stuff to do after all.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (May 22, 2014)

I have faith in you Ampchu :33


----------



## Regicide (May 22, 2014)

Whether you succeed or fail, I'll get amusement out of it either way.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 22, 2014)

I'd honestly like someone to debunk the tree.

here's my hint for you, start at the beginning of the scaling and look for inconsistencies, the cancer will ignore you otherwise, see my tree blog for evidence of that.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (May 22, 2014)

Again with the fucking tree?  Does everything rely that much on it?


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 22, 2014)

the planet size calc relies on it

and some other calcs rely on the planet size


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 22, 2014)

the tree itself is important but everything starts legit fucking ages ago, at least back with the original Bijuubombs IIRC or perhaps even hachibi's whirlwind.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (May 22, 2014)

oh yeah

lol calc stacks


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 22, 2014)

that's not really what is considered as "calc stacking" here


----------



## TheForgottenPen (May 22, 2014)

enlighten me


----------



## Regicide (May 22, 2014)

This stuff would probably be a lot easier to look at if everything was organized into a single blog. 

As it stands, it's all scalings based on other scalings which are revised from the original scalings which are based on some ancient shit.


TheForgottenPen said:


> enlighten me


Well technically, pretty much everything we do is some form of calc stacking. Things like scaling sizes, using projectile motion to get timeframes, etc. Only question is what things are considered legit and what aren't.

As far as I'm aware, "calc stacking" is mostly used in reference to using speed calcs in other speed calcs to get higher, likely inflated values than the original.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 22, 2014)

you can stack size calcs

you can't stack speed calcs


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 22, 2014)

Regicide said:


> This stuff would probably be a lot easier to look at if everything was organized into a single blog.
> 
> As it stands, it's all scalings based on other scalings which are revised from the original scalings which are based on some ancient shit.



go collect it all regi


----------



## Regicide (May 22, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> go collect it all regi


Dartg, I don't even read Nardo.

I'm not going through what seems to be well over a hundred chapters just to figure out what the fuck is going on in the story.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 22, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> enlighten me



"calc stacking" is usually refered to using a calced speed to find another higher speed value (lower is apparently okay or so I hear)

using a previosuly done scaling isn't considered as "calc stacking"

most calcs in general are based on a previously found size or previously done scaling, as a matter of fact


----------



## TheForgottenPen (May 22, 2014)

Oh, alright.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 22, 2014)

It's kind of weird logic which I can;t remember off the top of my head

but basically a whole bunch of calcs involve "calc stacking" in the sense that it's scaling on top of scaling.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 22, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Dartg, I don't even read Nardo.
> 
> I'm not going through what seems to be well over a hundred chapters just to figure out what the fuck is going on in the story.



just check Gallavant's blog

he tried to debunk the tree's size starting from the very beginning


----------



## Regicide (May 22, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> "calc stacking" is usually refered to using a calced speed to find another higher speed value


Though strictly speaking, things like freefall, projectile motion, and more obtuse shit like orbital speed are all using calc'd speeds to get other speed values.


DarkTorrent said:


> just check Gallavant's blog


How about no?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 22, 2014)

most DC calcs that don't have a constant to scale from like a given size of an island or whatever involve multiple scaling and even calcs that do have a given size usually use multiple scaling.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 22, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Though strictly speaking, things like freefall, projectile motion, and more obtuse shit like orbital speed are all using calc'd speeds to get other speed values.
> How about no?



What you don't support star level SpaceGodzilla?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 22, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> I am sure it most likely has to do with Flutter's faulty "Jupiter-sized" Nardo calc


Well, actually, the small planet level calc is the most legit of all the current Naruto calcs.
Using the size of Earth's moon.
E=0.5*7.3477E22*11000^2
E=4.4454E30j
That's about 1.1 Zettatons. Small planet level starts at 433 exatons.
So, there. Even assuming the Narutoverse is set in an alternate Earth, it really isn't going lower than small planet level.


----------



## Nep Heart (May 22, 2014)

I have seen the calc a few times, but I need a refresher on the details by going back since I've read some people had issue with the time frame or some shit, but I guess even extreme conservative time frames would still yield close to that anyway... so meh.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

I wonder why Psyren never got an anime  but I could say that about a bunch of things like Hoshi no Samidare or UDDUP (probably because it's seinen and does crossovers)


----------



## Regicide (May 23, 2014)

That's actually using escape velocity or some shit, which would probably (?) suffice.

Isn't that feat something that occurred off-panel though?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 23, 2014)

There is no assumed timeframe there.
Just creating the moon, and blasting it at escape velocity into orbit.
Flutter's calc uses a new escape velocity(larger planet), that's why it's higher than this.


----------



## Nep Heart (May 23, 2014)

Using larger planet gravity is quite fallacious considering there are no effects to support this like a proper large planet. For all we could know, the planet could actually have less _density_ than a normal planet. Otherwise, the atmosphere should be an ocean.

 That's where I'd step my foot in and call bullshit.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 23, 2014)

Regicide said:


> That's actually using escape velocity or some shit, which would probably (?) suffice.
> 
> Isn't that feat something that occurred off-panel though?



Yes. It's said and has being confirmed that Hagoromo created the moon, and locked the Juubi's body in it. Via Chibaku Tensei.
Which means that he created it within the planet's atmosphere. Which in turn means that he had to move it into orbit at escape velocity.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 23, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> Using larger planet gravity is quite fallacious considering there are no effects to support this like a proper large planet. For all we could know, the planet could actually have less _density_ than a normal planet. Otherwise, the atmosphere should be an ocean.
> 
> That's where I'd step my foot in and call bullshit.



Are you talking about Flutter's calc? I don't think anyone ever said the Naruto planet has a larger gravity than Earth.


----------



## Nep Heart (May 23, 2014)

So, you're assuming Nardo's moon is somehow larger than Earth's. That's not any better.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 23, 2014)

Er, no.


> Using the size of Earth's moon.


I used Earth's moon, and Earth's escape velocity.


----------



## Nep Heart (May 23, 2014)

Oh, okay... yeah, that should be alright at least.


----------



## LineageCold (May 23, 2014)

Wait iirc, didn't Mikoru & grana stop Quat Nevas from destroying there planet?


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 23, 2014)

Uh, isn't escape velocity the velocity needed for something to _escape_ Earth's gravity well?

As I'm fairly sure the moon still orbits Naruto Earth.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 23, 2014)

the moon is very slowly escaping our gravity well.

need to find a speed to send something into orbit I guess?


----------



## shade0180 (May 23, 2014)

er I think they meant before the moon started orbiting the planet.... 

Rikudo created the nardo moon..... basically the idea is.... 
> Rikudo use gedo mazo to create the moon
> Gedo Mazo uses the land from the planet to create its mass
> The created mass is then lifted out of the planet to  become the current moon and orbit the planet, etc etc


So yea using the escape velocity is pretty much legit with how they did it if that is how it really happened


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 23, 2014)

That would seem to be the more reasonable, yeah.

Hell if I know what speed that is though. 

EDIT: It still wouldn't be anything concrete as far as I'm aware though, and possibly highballing the value.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 23, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> er I think they meant before the moon started orbiting the planet....
> 
> Rikudo created the nardo moon..... basically the idea is....
> > Rikudo use gedo mazo to create the moon
> ...




Uh... no it isn't.

In fact, the only way that possibly would be legit was if it was blasted out into space with only one input of force, then just kept on going into space.

There's actually nothing stopping an object from reaching outer space as far as I'm aware, so long as it has a constant force behind it. See: rockets.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 23, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> ... Anyway, with that said, what are Grana's abilities and durability at?


His attacks are mostly via TK.
His physical durability should be around country level at the very least. (No way inferior to uranus's, kayles', and frederica's durability who tanked a country level blast in close range, iirc)
He can amp it with his TK shield though, and his maximum output should be Country+ at the very least. (frederica shat her pants when grana used his tk to gather the light when she used salamandra shot).
So at least country+ defense and dc.
Though he did annihilate(with miroku's help) quat nevas which is basically a country sized meteor blub.
That might push them in the continent-moon level range or higher.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 23, 2014)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Uh... no it isn't.
> 
> In fact, the only way that possibly would be legit was if it was blasted out into space with only one input of force, then just kept on going into space.
> 
> There's actually nothing stopping an object from reaching outer space as far as I'm aware, so long as it has a constant force behind it. See: rockets.


So, you're saying work done rather than KE?

Meh.
E=m*a*d
E=7.3477e22*9.81*384400*1000
E=2.771E32j
Moon Creation feat
*66.23 Zettatons*

t=sqrt(2h/g)
t=sqrt(2*384400*1000/9.81)
t=8852.6s

Hagoromo's power
P=2.771E32/8852.6
P=3.1301E28j/s
*7.481 Exatons per second*
He should be able to exert the zettaton yield at a go when he was at his prime.
Planet Level.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 23, 2014)

> So, you're saying work done rather than KE?


He's talking about that if there's a constant force acting upon it, it could reach it's place without being > escape velocity.
The main flaw in the current calc, is that it assumes that the "moon" was blasted like a projectile to reach orbit.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 23, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> He's talking about that if there's a constant force


..which is exactly what work done means.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 23, 2014)

Well, in your case acceleration should be the accelaration of the object. Not g.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 23, 2014)

It's moving vertically upwards, so g is ok.
It's basically PE, anyhow.
If this is accepted, I'll laugh my as off. An upgrade when everyone is pushing for a downgrade.


----------



## shade0180 (May 23, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Well, in your case acceleration should be the accelaration of the object. Not g.



the lowest value would be g anyway since he is dragging it away from the planet.. so either your acceleration is equal or higher than g... and higher mean his force is stronger...... giving a higher value....


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 23, 2014)

Also, now that we're at it.
How do we know that its size is comparable to ours since it is man made? (Was supposed to be a container for the juubi's body or something.)
Nardo-verse was also fine even before it has no moon.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 23, 2014)

Get out, Zenith.


----------



## tkpirate (May 23, 2014)

i think Chaos and some other guy already talked about that size of the moon stuff in that blog.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 23, 2014)

>Taking what Zenith said seriously.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 23, 2014)

Hagoromo was on his deathbed, so he probably pushed it into orbit via some hardcore gravity manipulation.
Exaton Shinra Tenseis.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 23, 2014)

using g is wrong for a couple of reasons.

1. it would take days to get there

2. the force of gravity weakens the further away from earth you get so claiming it's a minimum is wrong.

since it's not even a minimum and requires a stupid amount of time we can safely say using G is stupid.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 23, 2014)

Er, no
1. There's a timeframe there. About 3 hours.
2. On such a large body, the effect of gravity would pretty much be constant. I mean, 384400km away from the Earth, gravity is still strong enough to keep the moon in orbit.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 23, 2014)

Yea. I realize how clueless I sounded there.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 23, 2014)

Anyways, prove me wrong.
Wait, you can't.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 23, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Also, now that we're at it.
> How do we know that its size is comparable to ours since it is man made?


A smaller moon would cause all sorts of nasty things in the planet. 





> (Was supposed to be a container for the juubi's body or something.)


None of my godamn business.





> Nardo-verse was also fine even before it has no moon.


None of my godamn business.
And we assume an alternate Earth unless we're told that it isn't. No reason for the moon to be smaller.
Also, we can probably angscale the moon from the planet's curvature or something.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 23, 2014)

> A smaller moon would cause all sorts of nasty things in the planet.


Think for a second.
Nardo-verse was fine even if there is no moon.
The creation of the moon means that it has no bearing to the planet. 



> None of my godamn business.


Lol, it obviously is.
Since you are claiming that nardo verse moon = irl moon.
If it has different effects on its irl counterpart, why assume that it is the same?



> And we assume an alternate Earth unless we're told that it isn't. No reason for the moon to be smaller.


Yet, we have larger than sun(?) planet size.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 23, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Think for a second.
> Nardo-verse was fine even if there is no moon.
> The creation of the moon means that it has no bearing to the planet.



Don't be stupid.
How would they see at night? The first moon probably got vaped by the Juubi or Kaguya, obviously.




> Lol, it obviously does.
> If it has different effects on its irl counterpart, why assume that it is the same?


Cos it looks the same? When the moon trains a beard I'll agree that it isn't Earth's moon sized.



> Yet, we have larger than sun(?) planet size.


Exactly. Larger planet=larger moon=larger gravity=larger moon.

Since gravity is the same as Earth's, we can say the moon is the same size as ours.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 23, 2014)

> How would they see at night? The first moon probably got vaped by the Juubi or Kaguya, obviously.


Except that they only have one moon.
And it was apparently created by the fucker.
Either that, or what the fucker did is just a fake smaller moon and not the actual one we have seen. 



> Cos it looks the same? When the moon trains a beard I'll agree that it isn't Earth's moon sized.


Lol.
KHR's or other series's blackholes must be real blackholes. 



> Exactly. Larger planet=larger moon=larger gravity=larger moon.
> 
> Since gravity is the same as Earth's, we can say the moon is the same size as ours.


Lol.


----------



## tkpirate (May 23, 2014)

we don't know if not having a moon effected the naruto verse or not.there are no indication that the moon is any smaller.Mugen Tsukuyomi was used before RS created his moon,and a moon is needed to use the Mugen Tsukuyomi.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 23, 2014)

Ampchu is right, but only one series has a circle jerk in the cancerdome.


----------



## Tir (May 23, 2014)

Zenith is just being hard. Arguing about the moon size shows how desperate you are to downgrade the feat. 
To think you have fallen this low...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 23, 2014)

What's exactly wrong with arguing that a *man-made* moon isn't equal to our moon.
A moon that has no other use aside from housing the juubi's body.
ck


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 23, 2014)

Yes. A moon that supplies a larger-than-Earth planet with light. Seriously, man.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 23, 2014)

> Yes. A moon that supplies a larger-than-Earth planet with light. Seriously, man.


Yes, there must be no light before the moon was created.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 23, 2014)

At night, you dolt.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 23, 2014)

But it's the Cancer, so I don't really care.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> As wrong as Jupiter sized Nardo planet based on offhand scans that are contradicted by almost every appearance of the tree.



what is the most consistent size of the tree then?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 23, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> what is the most consistent size of the tree then?





Louis Cyphre said:


> But it's the Cancer, so I don't really care.



DT pls


----------



## Sherlōck (May 23, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> But it's the Cancer, so I don't really care.



Good man.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 23, 2014)

Of course, I know the moon doesn't have its own light.
I meant that the moon is big enough to reflect enough light to supply a planet that's larger than Earth.
Zenith is just nitpicking at this point. The calc has nothing to do with the Nardo planet size.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> DT pls



I'll quote Regi then 



Regicide said:


> But it's sort of pointless complaining about it if you don't feel like doing anything about it.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 23, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> But it's the Cancer, so I don't really care.



Good man.
Because everyone is doing it.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 23, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> I'll quote Regi then


We are just too lazy to care


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> We are just too lazy to care



Yeah I get that, but this laziness makes the whole situation pretty silly


----------



## LazyWaka (May 23, 2014)

The moon feat isn't really usable until we actually see it regardless.


----------



## Regicide (May 23, 2014)

Waka, what's your take on the planet and tree shit?


----------



## LazyWaka (May 23, 2014)

My take on it? The moon thing cant really be proven legit or debunked until we actually see it, making it worthless for the time being.

The planet and tree shit? I still support the current tree size, but I do have to note that some adjustments to the planet calc are necessary as the Shinju doesn't appear to be in the spot in the country I had originally thought it was, which would reduce the value a bit (but still gas giant size.)


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> My take on it? The moon thing cant really be proven legit or debunked until we actually see it, making it worthless for the time being.



that is a rather strange stance on it, tbh

if there is strong evidence, other than outright showing it happening, that supports that it happened, then it's safe to say that it indeed happened


----------



## LazyWaka (May 23, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> that is a rather strange stance on it, tbh
> 
> if there is strong evidence, other than outright showing it happening, that supports that it happened, then it's safe to say that it indeed happened



While we know for a fact that he did indeed make the moon, the circumstances behind it are still unknown.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> While we know for a fact that he did indeed make the moon, the circumstances behind it are still unknown.



but iirc, the calc was made in a way that made circumstances not really important

any actual details like a timeframe would have increased results according to Flutter, if my memory serves me right


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

We'll probably find out soon enough. Didn't he seal the Juubi's body into the moon? I wonder if that'll come into play as well.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 23, 2014)

Unless of course he teleported the moon up their. He did give Sasuke that ability after all.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

While that is within the realm of possibility, Sasuke's ability has a really low range. So even though SoP is stronger than him, I don't think his range is billions of times higher (plus we still don't know how Sauce's ability works exactly).

And anyway, if the feat is not calcable it is still useable, especially since dropping the moon down on the planet is well within his capabilities, like we saw Madara do with his CTs


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 23, 2014)

Okay first of all Bang, using potential energy is straight up wrong there. What you're essentially suggesting by doing that is that the moon is floating above the Earth, not orbiting it. If you applied that in our world the moon would be falling on us.

Secondly, I'm not trying to "upgrade" or "downgrade" the feat. I'm trying to stop people from using wrong things. As there seem to be a number of things wrong with this "calc".


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 23, 2014)

Also...



> He should be able to exert the zettaton yield at a go when he was at his prime.



Even if your calc was legit how the hell can you possibly determine this from an off-panel feat from a largely off-panel character? You have absolutely no reason to assume this.


----------



## LineageCold (May 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




[/IMG]




I assumed he made it in the same manner that madara did.

But as of now , we should wait to see how it got up there (although it is quite obvious what he did)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

I guess I was wrong about the Juubi's body still being in the moon since I forgot that.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 24, 2014)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Okay first of all Bang, using potential energy is straight up wrong there. What you're essentially suggesting by doing that is that the moon is floating above the Earth, not orbiting it. If you applied that in our world the moon would be falling on us.



I don't really get this. Does it matter what the moon started doing after he pushed it into orbit? I'm just 'calcing' what it'd take to push it into orbit.


> Secondly, I'm not trying to "upgrade" or "downgrade" the feat.


I realize that, and I guess I didn't mean to sound that way. Afterall, I only came to this thread to prove that regardless of the planet's size, creating a moon and moving it into orbit would yield Zettatons.


> I'm trying to stop people from using wrong things. As there seem to be a number of things wrong with this "calc".


No problem, brah.


ThanatoSeraph said:


> Also...
> Even if your calc was legit how the hell can you possibly determine this from an off-panel feat from a largely off-panel character? You have absolutely no reason to assume this.


Because he was at his weakest when he did it?

Doesn't matter since dropping the moon on Earth would yield the same thing, yes?
Doing that should be well within his abilities.
There's also the possibility that the first moon was busted by RS/His Bro.
^jk


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 24, 2014)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Besides, what's that being well within his abilities based on?



He is talking about the case where the moon, which gets dropped, was created by SoP to begin with I think. 

In that case, it is actually within his capabilities, because current Madara basically did the same thing (only with smaller mini-moons) by using the same tehnique SoP used to make the moon:


----------

